# New INFP from the US



## LadyAutumn

Mad said:


> Hey LadyAutumn you should post some of your art in the art section of the forum so everyone can see your wonderful work. The Art Museum - PersonalityCafe


Thank you, I'll do that!


----------



## mcgooglian

LadyAutumn said:


> You're so mean! People do useful things with them all the time - all sorts of arts and crafts, scrapbooking, cardmaking, painting, embroidery, and many other cool things.


I know, I'm just messing with you.:tongue: Have fun with all your artsy stuff.=P


----------



## LadyAutumn

mcgooglian said:


> I know, I'm just messing with you.:tongue: Have fun with all your artsy stuff.=P


Yeah, and just so you know - you didn't annoy me. Better luck next time!


----------



## mcgooglian

LadyAutumn said:


> Yeah, and just so you know - you didn't annoy me. Better luck next time!


Who said I was trying? This is typical of a greeting from me.:tongue:


----------



## LadyAutumn

mcgooglian said:


> Who said I was trying? This is typical of a greeting from me.:tongue:


That's good information!


----------



## Inner Cosmos

moon said:


> Hello LadyAutumn. How appropriate, it is the first day of fall


holy crap!!! Moon.... Your like an uber INFP!! 3 100% :crazy:

Hi Lady Autumn! I like your statement that solitude is the place for purification. I seem to be doing ALOT of that lately.... lately being like the past six years 'n' shit, LOL.


----------



## LadyAutumn

pgod45 said:


> Hi Lady Autumn! I like your statement that solitude is the place for purification. I seem to be doing ALOT of that lately.... lately being like the past six years 'n' shit, LOL.


It's the only place where I can work on issues. Don't understand how anyone can work on issues while in the midst of lots of noise and distractions. I'm sure it can be done by some, but I can't.


----------



## moon

pgod45 said:


> holy crap!!! Moon.... Your like an uber INFP!! 3 100% :crazy:


I am? 

:>



UBER


----------



## shygirl

This is going to come a little bit late for you since you have already embarked on the journey of making a name for yourself on these forums since you've posted the OP, but have fun and I hope to see you around more! You are a wonderful artist.


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome to PC. 
Come over to the SP side (you can do it, you are already half way there! *lol*), we have Rock-Salt. And candy. =P
Or alternatively enjoy your trip to the moon. You'll even get a lunch-package from me. Homemade. :tongue:


----------



## Irisheyes

*New INFP female from Upstate New York*

I am pretty new here to personality cafe. Sorry, no picture yet. I am not very technical.  I work in an adult home at night from 11-7. I am by myself until 5:30. I like that. There are only 12 residents living there right now. (I live in a small town) Some of my interests include: writing, drawing, reading historical fiction novels, coming to personality cafe', and finding all I can about my personality and others.:happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly

Hey LadyAutumn. I love your name, autumn is my favourite season too


----------



## LadyAutumn

HollyGolightly said:


> Hey LadyAutumn. I love your name, autumn is my favourite season too


Pretty picture! Thank you  I love the quote in your signature, too.


----------

